# Keeping Claws Short



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all!

I've just got my first two rats (both 12 week old females). 

I have kept rodents in the past but never rats before, although ive had experiance with them and know they are great pets.

I'm just looking for tips on keeping my girls nails short, as i dont want them to get long to the point at which they would need clipping as this could potentially be a traumatic experiance.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Samesies (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm hoping someone can answer this as well. Right now, I have a brick under their water bottle so they have to step up on it to get a drink. I think it's helping keep their front claws down a bit, but the back ones are still pretty long. My boys are rescues with very little previous socialization and while trust training is working very well, IDK how they would like me trying to: 1-hold them still, and 2-cut their nails.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I tried the brick/rock thing but it didn't do enough; some of my rats have had really long and sharp nails that had to be clipped (they were scratching themselves and leaving little cuts). If you can get someone to help you hold your rat while you clip (or vice versa) it isn't too difficult. I thought it would be really scary and hard but its not too bad. I don't think I'd be able to do it alone, so I always have my boyfriend help. My rats don't really like it but they don't freak out and they get better at holding still. If you do clip their nails do it in good light so that you can clearly see where the pink part of the nail starts (don't clip this!)
Good luck!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a Lava Ledge in each cage. They are marketed for chinchillas but are the perfect size for rats. They also make bird perches made out of same material. I have the Lava Ledges but want to add some of those perches as well, to add not only another source to help file their nails but also add some more climbing interest. 
Some people use a brick in the cage, or a rock. Both of these are fine- I dont use because of cage space- the Lava Ledges screw onto the cage walls so nothing takes up cage floor space. 
My rats are handled often enough that I can now clip all of their nails without fear of clipping too close. It just takes time and lots of touching/handling their paws while you are holding them.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I find that clipping nails is a two person job, one person needs to hold and distract while the other clips, but I used to have this picture that demonstrated how to do it by yourself. Basically put the rat in the crook of your elbow on your least dominant hand with the ratties head basically in your elbow and extend the back leg and clip the little nails. I havent tried it yet and I will try to get that picture back


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

The brick/lava ledge thing is always a good thing to keep in there, but I find they don't do enough. Toenail clipping is definitely a two-man job if you have squirmy rats. Tempt them with treats and whilst they're busy munching clip away.

If you can't find two people to do it (and despite living with my OH I often find myself in this situation!) then you can try filing them with an emery board.
No risk of bleeding and easier to do subtly.


----------



## xRemusx (Apr 10, 2014)

So glad I found this. I was afraid I was gonna get clawed to death by my boys. Haha
So tiny... so sharp...


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought Styptic Powder online - it can help stop bleeding quickly (and I believe it includes pain relief) in case you accidentally clip the quick. I will open the bottle and have a clean Q-tip ready to use in case of an accident. I will also try to do it when my rat is sleepy (which is during the daytime) so she's less squirmy. In my experience, if I try to do it when she's active, she is too caught up trying to explore everything to allow me to hold her. I have not yet had to ask somebody else for help. I use human fingernail clippers, and I try to clip perpendicular to the height of the claw - by that I mean the same way humans clip their nails. Otherwise, I find that if I am not at the right angle, the nail clipper will press the two halves of the claw together, which can squeeze the finger it's attached to and freak the rat out. 

I'll do the hands first, then I'll give her cheerios to eat, which she has to hold with both hands while I clip her feet. If she seems to be in too much stress, though, I will stop and try it another day. No need to upset her over something as non urgent as trimming her nails.

Cheerios work fine for me to distract her enough for me to clip her feet usually, but if you need a distraction while you clip their hands, maybe you can try baby food on a spoon, honey, or something they can eat that they dont need their hands for. Beware of peanut butter, because it is very thick, and some rats have died choking on it.


----------

